# ATEM and Extron Issues



## Clayton (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi CB I've exhausted my network of peers with what Ill call a recent video system failure and am completely stumped on how to fix it outside of buying a new mixer. First Ill talk a bit about the setup and then go into the story/issue.

On stage has a extron 230 tx box(which accepts both vga and hdmi) which goes into a extron 230 rx in the control booth and passes through a lindy edid/ddc emulator and then goes into the ATEM Television Studio via hdmi. A couple weeks ago the VGA connection stopped working (the extrons both seemed to be happy claiming they were receiving a video signal however nothing on the ATEM) however the HDMI worked fine. Last week I went to trouble shoot the VGA connection and the HDMI decided to stop working part way through the day (same situation as the VGA).

Taking the line that normally went into ATEM and plugging into a monitor/TV actually worked fine so I started to assume something was wrong with the ATEM. Out of curiosity I plugged 3 different PC systems directly into each of the ATEM ports bypassing the extrons and it actually worked fine. At this point I assumed the ATEM and extron/lindy boxes weren't playing nice anymore(which is weird considering they worked fine for years and actually just the morning of kinda) and decided to try running a blueray player in lieu of a PC through the full extron/lindy setup and that.... worked fine.

Also just to add in every cable was replaced in case there was some failure there, also all the linda/extron boxes were swapped out for fresh ones just as a test as well.

So I'm in this situation where the only thing not functioning is a PC (have tested Mac OS, Win 7/9/10) specifically being run through the extron setup (unfortunately don't have any alternate Video->Ethernet systems to test). If there's anyone out there who has any idea of why the sudden failure of this setup please throw me a bone as myself and anyone else I know well versed in video systems is totally stumped.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 14, 2017)

Clayton said:


> Hi CB I've exhausted my network of peers with what Ill call a recent video system failure and am completely stumped on how to fix it outside of buying a new mixer. First Ill talk a bit about the setup and then go into the story/issue.
> 
> On stage has a extron 230 tx box(which accepts both vga and hdmi) which goes into a extron 230 rx in the control booth and passes through a lindy edid/ddc emulator and then goes into the ATEM Television Studio via hdmi. A couple weeks ago the VGA connection stopped working (the extrons both seemed to be happy claiming they were receiving a video signal however nothing on the ATEM) however the HDMI worked fine. Last week I went to trouble shoot the VGA connection and the HDMI decided to stop working part way through the day (same situation as the VGA).
> 
> ...


 @Clayton O.K., I'll bite. Is your power solid? All power connections solid? No one, and / or systems are interrupting your power? I'm sure that's a dumb question but rarely a bad place to start. An A/V system I installed in downtown Toronto included 6 of Lyntech's largest sequencing panels located in pairs in three elevations of the facility. The electrical contractor needed one single pole 15 Amp 120 VAC circuit to power the automation contractor's PC and grabbed the closest circuit he could find, a spare 15 Amp breaker in one of our 5th floor sequencing panels. _How odd._ Every time the IA Head of Audio powered down his system, the automation PC would crash and burn. Go figure huh? After the consulting electrical PEng finished tearing a new anal orifice in the electrical foreman, I told him he could easily and quickly solve his problem by simply removing our unused spare motor-operated breaker from our panel and replacing it with a standard, non-motorized, breaker from his existing stock. It took only seconds for the electrical foreman to consider my suggestion and only moments longer for him to bark into his radio and summon a journeyman to exchange the breaker. 
End of problem and we gained a spare motor operated Square D breaker in the bottom of our panel for future use.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard. (Also in Canada)


----------

